# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Mbreterite dardane qe krijuan Britanine, mbreteria e YLLI-t

## BARAT

Per ta hapur kete teme po zgjedh nje prej mbreterive me te vogla e me te panjhura por te diskutuara mjaftueshem ne ambjentete e arkeologeve angleze, mbreterine misterioze e gati te panjohur fare, mbreteria e YLLI-t


Ne mes shume principatave qe u krijuan pas ikjes se romakeve, ishte dhe ajo principate apo mbreteri e vogel qe u quajt "Kingdom of YLLI". Ndoshta ajo nuk ka ndonje kapitull te rendesishem ne historine e Britanise, pervec faktit, i cili e nxjerr ne pah egzistencen e saj, pra, pervec faktit qe nje nga princeshat e kesaj mbreterie te vogel u martua me nje mbret Britanik dhe u dha jete trashegimatereve e pasardhesve britanike.
Kjo mbreteri ka qene shpesh nje prej temave me te diskutuara per vend ndodhjen e saj dhe per zanafillen dhe shpjegimin e emrit te saj deri diku te cuditshem (per anglezet, sepse shqip YLLI dihet se c' kuptim ka).
Jane te pakta infrmacionet ne lidhje me kete mbreteri te vogel e te harruar deri diku, por po e sjell si fakt sepse edhe vete anglezet kane shume "pikepyetje" ne lidhje me zanafillen e tyre. 

Troja Nova, ndertuar nga nipi i Enea Dardanit, Bruti,  ishte thjesht Londra e sotme dhe nese sot diskutohet statusi i kosovareve si autoktone, nuk ngelet qe vetem te qeshim se nuk jemi te vjeter, po jemi aq te vjeter sa qe na nxorren ne pension si komb "te pavlefshem".

----------


## Kreksi

Sa iu perkete trojanve, asnje lidhje nuk ka pasur me Pretonet, banoret  e vjeter te ketije ishulli.
Mirepo nuk hedhet poshte nje hipotez e cila tregon lidhshmerine e pellazgve me banoret e pare Pretonë=bretania te cilet kishin ngjajshmeri me iliret nga se edhe ata benin tatuazhe para se te shkonin ne luftë.
Preton quheshin nga romaket mirepoata vehten e quanin Piktë, qe do thote ne shqipe, ata qe pikturohen, qe ngjyhen para se te luftojne, pra ka mundesi qe ky populle te kete ardhur nga ballkani ne nje periudhe shume te largët  ku edhe vte Qesari nuk ia arriti ti shkeli ne vitin 49 para Krishti.

Pra kjo lidhshmeri mund te kete ndodhur para luftes se trojes, pra dikun 2000 vite para krishti.

Qe ketu poshte disa lidhje te rendesishme.


The Land of Thrace 

At this juncture we should digress a little and locate the area known as "THRACE." This will help us to understand the migrations of the Canaanites who fled from Joshua and the Israelites and, at a later time, were led from Thrace to Scandinavia under the leadership of Dan I of the House of Judah. 

"Thrace," notes the Encyclopedia Britannica, "[is] a name applied at various periods to areas of different extent....The boundaries of the ROMAN PROVINCE OF THRACE were -- north, the Haemus; east, THE EUXINE SEA [BLACK SEA]; south, the Propontis, the HELLESPONT and the AEGEAN; and west, the Nestus. The distinguishing features of the country were the mountain chain of Rhodope (Despotodagh) and THE RIVER HEBRUS (Maritza)." "The HEBRUS," continues the Britannica, "with its tributaries, drains almost the whole of THRACE" (1943 edition. Vol. 22, p. 159). 

The 1946 edition of the Britannica describes the people who anciently inhabited this region. In the article on Thrace, we read --

The name Thrace, because it has been used as a geographical term as well as an ethnic description, has added to the confusion. Thrace was inhabited by indigenous tribes, as well as by Celtic [Israelite] Tribes such as the Getas. The aboriginal inhabitants were the RED-SKINNED THRACIANS mentioned by the Greek writers and they differed from the Celtic tribes not only in complexion but also in customs and religion. (Herodotos, V. 14.)

The native Thracians were called RED-SKINS by the Greeks; and the word "Phoenician" means reddish dye in the Greek language.

The Britannica continues --

The most outstanding archaeological monuments of this prehistoric period are the MOUND-LIKE TOMBS, that were generally located in the outskirts of the ancient cities....There is no well-defined difference between the aboriginal Thracians and the native Illyrians. All of the Thracian tribes and the Illyrian tribes practiced TATTOOING, which distinguished them from the Celtic tribes that had from time to time dominated them.

Funk & Wagnalls New Encyclopedia defines the boundaries of Thrace in much the same manner, adding that "the THRACIANS were a barbaric, warlike people who established their own kingdom in the 5th century B.C." (Vol. 23, p. 140). Also, the Thracian tribes tattooed themselves, thus being distinguished from the Celtic tribes.

Dr. Jackson, Professor of Celtic Languages at the University of Edinburgh, states in The Problem of the Picts that the Picts arrived in Scotland and England from Trace and Illyria. The Thracians and Illyrians observed and practiced the very same customs that were observed by the Picts of the British Isles (Wainwright, op. cit., p. 132).

In the 1911 edition of the Encyclopedia Britannica we find the following --

Herodotus and other Greek historians portrayed the Illyrians as a semi-savage people; they viewed them as the most savage tribes of Thrace. Both peoples they described as practitioners of the art of tattooing. They painted their bodies and sacrificed human victims to their gods. The women of Illyria occupied as exalted position in tribal society and even exercised political authority. The queens are referred to as despots or royal personages. -- Vol. XIV, p. 326. Article "Illyria."

These are very important points to remember. The people of Illyria practiced the very same customs we find among the Picts and the Indian tribes of America! These peoples were completely different from those of other European peoples including the Celts.

----------


## BARAT

Ne doreshkrimin Anglo-Sakson Pseudo-Sybella, i shkruar ne latinisht, tregohet se Britania ishte nje ishull i populluar nga te mbijetuarit e Trojes (insulam reliquiis Trojanorum inhabitatam). Pra pushtuesit anglo-sakse thone per ata qe gjeten se jane trojane. 

Kronika saksone Widukind thote se :
"Saksonet kane prejardhje nga Maqedonia, nga ushtria e Aleksandrit te Madh"
Pas luftes se Trojes nje pjese e madhe e trojaneve u vendos edhe ne Maqedoni, ose Paioni ne ate kohe. Albion nderron emer ne Britani vetem kur aty vajti Briti Trojan ose Brutusi sips kronikave latine. AI nuk ishte i pari i etnise se tij qw shkonte ne ishujt britanik dhe po ashtu edhe anglosaksonet qe erdhen me pas ishin po ashtu dinasti dardano-trojane qe me kalimie e kohes ishin vendosur ne Maqedoni.

Cezari e quajti Londren si Trinovante, Troja e re, nga ku edhe familja e tij e kishte prejardhjen. Kete gje ai e permend edhe kur kerkon te pushtoje Britanine duke u vene ne dukje se jane nga e njejta dege gjaku trojan. 

Lord Chancellor Fortwescue, ne punen e tij "Ligjet e Anglise" thote se :
"Mbreteria e Britanise ka instututet e veta origjinale nga Briti i Trojaneve".

Ka emra mbretrish britanike si Bard(h)u, Pari, Albion, Romi etj nga shek XII-XI pes, pra pak kohe pas perfundimit te luftes se Trojes.

Ka me qindra fakte dhe eshte e pakundershtuar dhe e pamundur qe te kundershtohet se britaniket e vjeter ishin me origjine nga dinastite mbreterore dordano-trojane-ilire-thrakase-maqedonase.

----------


## Kreksi

Reagim;
citim nga BARAT;
**************************************************  ******************************************
Saksonet kane prejardhje nga Maqedonia, nga ushtria e Aleksandrit te Madh"
Pas luftes se Trojes nje pjese e madhe e trojaneve u vendos edhe ne Maqedoni, ose Paioni ne 
ate kohe. Albion nderron emer ne Britani vetem kur aty vajti Briti Trojan ose Brutusi sips kronikave latine.
**************************************************  ***********************************

Me fal i nderuari BARAT, mirepo ketu me duhet te reagoje ngase keni pshtjelluar gjerat ne lidhje me Saksonet te cilet kane origjine nga regjioni i Sakses se gjermanise aktuale e nuk e di se kush e ngatrroi kete citim, ju apo dikush tjeter por jam me se i sugurte se nuke eshte ashtu, sepse Anglo-Saksonet, pra keto dy fise gjermane pushtuan ishullin e  Britanise vetem nga shek. i VI pas krishti e jo kurrsesi para krishti.
Ne kete ishull Qesari as qe pati rastin te shkeli kemben si duhet, aty qendroi vetem 8 muaj sepse nuk ia arriti ti mundi Pritonet apo Piktet e vjeter, kete popull para-anglo saksonë  dhe iku nga ky vend ne vitin 49 paar krishti....

Nejse kam mundur edhe te mos kundershtoje ne kete postim por nganjehere duhet shtjelluar gjerat me saktesishte.

----------


## BARAT

> citim nga Kreksi 
> Reagim;
> ...Nejse kam mundur edhe te mos kundershtoje ne kete postim por nganjehere duhet shtjelluar gjerat me saktesishte.


 Ben mire qe kundershton.




> citim nga Kreksi 
> Me fal i nderuari BARAT, mirepo ketu me duhet te reagoje ngase keni pshtjelluar gjerat ne lidhje me Saksonet te cilet kane origjine nga regjioni i Sakses se gjermanise aktuale e nuk e di se kush e ngatrroi kete citim, ju apo dikush tjeter por jam me se i sugurte se nuke eshte ashtu,


Origjina e tyre nuk ka te beje me shekujt ne te cilet ata sulmuan Britanine. Nuk ka te beje se ku ishin me vendndodhje ne Gjermani, sepse fiset gjermanike nuk linden nga hici, erdhen nga diku (ka dinasti mbreterore edhe aty qe jane vendosur me renien e Trojes, por kjo eshte jashte teme). Ata, pra saksonet kishin te njejten etni dhe vinin nga te njejtat dege te lashta gjaku po ashtu si vinin edhe Britaniket e lashte. Kur saksonet u hodhen ne Angli, ata nuk bene gje tjeter vecse i kthyen borxhin "kusherinjve" britanike, nga ku kishte dalur disa breza me pas, nje pasardhes i Britit (djali i Asganit, i cili ishte Biri I Selvit -..selvia eshte peme e shenjte te etrusket..- ..pra biri i Selvit qe ishte djali i Eneas Dardan,  qe themeloi dinastite e lashta Romake). Per me shume me luften e hershme qe kane bere Britaniket  e lashte me keto fise lexo dicka ne faqen e ketij libri qe kam postuar, qe gjithsesi nuk e jep plotesisht idene qe dua te percoj. 
Ashtu si Brutus (sipas latineve .. ndryshe apo Briti) , gjeti kur shkoi ne Albion, nje popullsi qe ishte e njejte me etnine e tij (themeluesit e Albionit te lashte jane me te hershem se trojanet qe shkuan atje me ne krye Britin, por edhe ata kishin luftuar me pare me nje rrace tjeter), edhe saksonet gjeten ne Britani etnine e tyre, e cila ishte aty prej kohesh.




> citim nga Kreksi 
> sepse Anglo-Saksonet, pra keto dy fise gjermane pushtuan ishullin e Britanise vetem nga shek. i VI pas krishti e jo kurrsesi para krishti.


Ne postimin tim nuk kam thene qe Saksonet e pushtuan Britanine para Krishtit. E meta e postimit tim eshte se e kam shkruar pa i bere nje lloj ndarje apo klasifikimi. Kjo qe thua ti per dyndjen e Saksoneve pas Krishtit eshte e sakte (une nuk e kam shkruar se ata u dynden ne Britani para Krishtit).




> citim nga Kreksi 
> Ne kete ishull Qesari as qe pati rastin te shkeli kemben si duhet, aty qendroi vetem 8 muaj sepse nuk ia arriti ti mundi Pritonet apo Piktet e vjeter, kete popull para-anglo saksonë dhe iku nga ky vend ne vitin 49 paar krishti....


Nuk dua ti meshoj faktit se sa zgjati pushtimi i Cezarit, me shume se ai ishte krenar per prejardhjen e tij dardano-trojane po aq sa ishin edhe Britaniket, sepse edhe keta e quanin veten gjak mbreti trojan


Nuk e ve ne dyshim qe sksonet jane te vone ne Britani, por kam synuar te ve ne dukje se nga ishin jo kur erdhen ne Britani
...ashtu si parardhesit e tyre, Keltet, keto fise erdhen nga Azia ne Evrope, mbi Bosfor, ndermjet Detit te Zi dhe Detit Azof. Para se fiset gotike te vinin ne Evrope, nje pjese e madhe e tyre ishte e vendosur ne Armrni, ne vendin me te pasur te quajtur Saksina dhe mendohet se kane ardhur aty qe nga Persia. Ne vitet 450 p.l.k. ata do te shtriheshin ne brigjet e Danubit e me ne jug. Herodoti e sjell nje fakt te tille...vetem 50 vjet para cezarit ata do te quheshin fise gjermanike.Per me shume jepet info ne "History of the anglo-saxons"-Turner.
Ne kroniken qe shkruan se ata jane pasardhes te Alexandrit te Madh, merret parasysh fakti se ka pasur levizje te maqedonasve (kete emer ia dhane atij vend pikerisht trojanet sepse quhej Paonia me pare), pra levizja e maqedonasve shkonte ne drejtim te atyre fiseve qe ishin me pas te quajtura gjermanike...saksonet kishin ardhur nga te njejtet trashegimtare gjaku.. kohe me pare.

Saksonet ishin kryesisht te vendosur ne pjesen veri-perendimore te Gjermanise. Ashtu si dhe Keltet jane nga i njejti trung paraardhesish. 
Sakai ose Sacæ ishin nje komb i vjeter Skithian. Sakai-s(h)una ka kuptimin Djemte e Sakait -.. apo shunat ..  :-) 
Kjo eshte etimologjia e emrit i cili me vone u be Sakai-sun, Saksun, Sakson. Sipas studiuesve britanike, Plini, kur perdor termin Sakassana, per keta njerez, e ben si nje njeri qe nuk e shqipton sakte dhe nuk i di kuptimin.
Pra perfundimisht Saksonet mund te jene hedhur nga Gjermania ne ishujt britanike, por prejardhja e tyre eshte nga diku tjeter, larg Gjermanise...
Ne postimin qe Kreksi kundershton ishte ky qellimi im qe te tregoja se saksonet ishin etnikisht te njejte me ata qe britaniket, edhe pse kishin kaluar shekuj. Kronikat e lashta saksone jane ato qe kam cituar atje, ndersa spiegimi i emrit eshte sipas studiuesve britanike

----------


## Hyllien

Kreksua e ka hallne te mbroje validitetin e encikllopedive o Barat. Historine e vertete ja lejme humbesve, ose pensionistave.

----------


## BARAT

M.Miorec de Kerdant, nje arkeolog i koheve te shkuara ne Britani e konsideron ceshtjen e YLL-it ne nje menyre me autentike se te tjeret. Fjalet e Ingomarit, te cituara nga Morice, duket se hedhin drite mbi kete mbreteri te vogel. Mbreti Aushokus, jetoi pjeserisht ne nje zone perendimore te tribuse se drejtuar.. qeverisur nga kantoni YLLI..nje kanton i Britanise se ulet ose te poshtme, ne distriktin Leon i cili kishte dy dioqeza ..njera ACH tjetra YLLI.
Mbreteria e Yllit kishte vetem 17 fashtra. Tre bijte e nje monarku te famshem i cili pati dy "mandate", mbanin si shenja ne shpatullat e tyre

  a-nje koke demi
  b-nje koke ushte
  c-nje shpate
(meqe jemi ne keto ujera...dy te parat jane 100% pellazgjike)

  Motoja e tyre:
Miresia ne cdo kohe
te nderon ne te gjitha menyrat

----------


## BARAT

Londra e famshme nuk eshte gje tjeter vetem nje Troje e re. Mund ta krahasosh me nje Butrint te larget i cili u ndertua po ashtu nga te ikurit...nga trojanet. Dinastite e tyre pas renies se trojes u shperndane ne tere Evropen duke krijuar bazat e familjeve mbreterore.
Briti i cili njhet edhe ne variante si Bruti apo Brutus (Briti ka kuptim shume te qarte ne shqip..edhe sot perdoret ne dialekte shqipje:
 "...Ai briti (bertiti) si i cmendur" nga ku dhe fjala britme), 
ndertoi dinastite qe do mbretronin me pas ne ishujt britanike...ishte ai qe ndertoi edhe Londren e sotme apo sic u quajt ne ate kohe Troja e re.
Pranohet qe ishte trojan por heshtet ne lidhje me etnine e trojaneve dhe anashkalohen ata duke u bere shpesh lidhje te kota me perendite romako/greke, gje qe nese kujton se kur eshte kryer lufta a Trojes, duket qesharake.
Trojanet u vendosen ne gadishullin italik dhe Enea Dardani ishte dhe themeluesi i dinastise mbreterore. Briti nip i Eneas vret pa dashje te atin dhe largohet ne krye te nje pjese te trojaneve.
Ai po shkonte drejt nje vendi ku ashtu si dhe Enea qe vajti drejt etruskeve apo pellazgeve te Italise, edhe ai po drejtohej drejt nje vendi ku me pare kishin vajtur njerez te se njejtes etni me te.
Me pare ky vend quhej Albion, por pas dyndjes se Britit vendi mori emrin Britani dhe mendohet te kete qene emri i tij arsyeja.
*Ndarja e Britanise u be nga vete Briti ne tre qendra te medha te cilat u emeruan sipas tre bijve te tij:
-Albani ...sot Skocia 
-Kamb(e)ri...sot Wellsi
-Lokrini...sot Anglia*

 Pas vdekjes se Britit , vendi, Britania, u nda mes djemve. Me pas do te vinte nje degezim i gjate me mbreter nga dyer trojane

----------


## Kreksi

> Briti i cili njhet edhe ne variante si Bruti apo Brutus (Briti ka kuptim shume te qarte ne shqip..edhe sot perdoret ne dialekte shqipje:
>  "...Ai briti (bertiti) si i cmendur" nga ku dhe fjala britme), 
> 
>  Pas vdekjes se Britit , vendi, Britania, u nda mes djemve. Me pas do te vinte nje degezim i gjate me mbreter nga dyer trojane


Barat, mos o vlla i dashtun mos lesho  gjera te mbrapshta se jane te pa dobishme per forumistet, kam frike se do i infektosh, se kam per te keq...

Te thuash se "briti" e Britusi kan te njejtinkuptim si Britania kjo eshte tmerrim...

----------


## Hyllien

Na thuaj ti Kreks Dardhanis nje alternative te mundshme.

----------


## BARAT

> Barat, mos o vlla i dashtun mos lesho gjera te mbrapshta se jane te pa dobishme per forumistet, kam frike se do i infektosh, se kam per te keq...
> Te thuash se "briti" e Britusi kan te njejtinkuptim si Britania kjo eshte tmerrim...


Ne diskutim bejme ! Mire se vjen. Ka edhe "Bri" si bri demi, por duke qene se nena e tij vdiq kur ai lindi spiegim me i mundshem eshte lidhje me ate ngjarje....U konsiderua si njeri qe sjell tersllek pasi vrau edhe te atin aksidentalisht.
Tani si do i infektoj me shume? Duke thene qe emri i tij Trojan (dhe qe eshte trojan se them une por historinet britanik etj.) ka spiegim ne shqip apo duke thene qe ai ishte trojan nip dardan...se mire qe pranojne qe eshte trojan dhe mburren me kete gje...por harrojne te thone se kush ishin keta trojane e keta dardane...
Mos u merzit se nuk infektoj kend...ka rendesi vetem e verteta jo fllucka boshe....me to le te mburren maqedonasit bullgare si pasardhes te vetem te Aleksandrit "sllav" ....meqe i vune dhe emrin aeroportit tani e kane te fituar davane

----------


## Zëu_s

Me duket qe e kam thene edhe me heret qe ne Britani dhe France ekzistojne ende gjuhet Gale [(The *Goidelic* languages (also sometimes called the Gaelic languages or collectively Gaelic)] qe shume fjale te tyre kan ngjajshmeri me gjuhen shqipe. A eshte e mundur te jete kjo gjuha e vjeter e Britanikve para se te perhapej gjuha Anglo-Sakse (Anglo-Saxon) ?

(*Goidel-ic* shume emer interesant ky ...)

Barat (dhe Darius, Baptist, Styx, Genesis, Harmonia etj. etj.), und kisha kritikur nje here qe te mos sillni referenca vetem ne anglischt, por nuk kam dashur te them qe te sillni referenca vetem ne shqip, pra doja te thoja qe neve te siellim referenca ne gjuhe te huaja por me perkthim ne shqip, qe  te gjith te shohin origjinalin dhe te kuptojne se çka po thuhet aty, keshtu mendoja.

Faleminderit





> Na thuaj ti Kreks *Dardhanis* nje alternative te mundshme.


???

Ne qoft se nuk e kam keqkuptuar kete shkrimin tend, po te them qe ne kete forum eshte e pamundur te hyje dikush me dy emra te ndryshem e sidomos nje kundershtar i Greko-Serbve qe shkruan fakte kunder tyre, pra Kreks nga Franca eshte nje person ne vete dhe Dardhanus nga Zvicra eshte krejt dikush tjeter. Ne qofts se nuk beson at'here provoje te hysh me nje Nick tjeter dhe e sheh se a mundesh. Me ta thene te drejten une e kam provuar nja 2-3 here dhe me jan bllokur apo fshire menjehere ata Nickat e ri.

Megjithse (siç thash edhe me here, ne qoft se nuk kam keqkuptuar diçka) nuk po e kuptoj se si erdhe ne kete perfundim dhe pse me ate ofendim "Dardhanis".

Eshte shum e leht kjo pune, pyete Moderatorin se prej nga shkruan dhe çfar IP adresse ka Kreks, dhe prej nga shkruan dhe çfar IP adresse ka Dardhanus (qe e me bere grek e me quajte Dardhanis).

(I lus Moderatoret t'ia skjarojne kete pune, se siç po shihet nuk po mjaftoka dallimi i madh i menyres se te folurit te neve dyve, FLM)

----------


## Baptist

Briu-ti nga fisi Barat, i qytetit Barat prane lumit Devol?: ) 

"...Barat or Brit-on tribe having formerly dwelt there, and in the Parth-ini region is the town "Barat" on the Devoli river..."

"O, all ye learned of Alban,
Ye well-skilled host of yellow hair,
What was the first invasion? Is it known to you?
Which took the land of Alban?
Albanus possessed it; numerous his hosts.
He was the illustrious son of Isacon.
He and Briutus were brothers without deceit.
From him Alban of ships has its name.
Briutus banished his active brother
Across the stormy sea of Icht.
Briutus possessed the noble Alban
As far as the conspicuous promontory of *F*-oth-udain." 

(F eshte Digama - Styx)

----------


## BARAT

> Briu-ti nga fisi Barat, i qytetit Barat prane lumit Devol?: )


 :buzeqeshje: 

...e thu e thu po kujt ia thu...kujt ia thua qe dYeLL ishim?
Besoj se ne Britani gjendet nje pjese e asaj qe s gjendet ne ballkan, pasi eshte si udhetim ne kohe...gjithnje po qe se i kane lene edhe atje ato qe duhen. Ma merr mendja se po te germohet pak ne kete drejtim ishujt britanike do kene se c;te thone
 :buzeqeshje: 

flm Styx per vemendjen

----------


## Kreksi

pra Kreks nga Franca eshte nje person ne vete ? 

-  pa dyshim !
Tjeter qe te me kete vjedhur dikush nikun apo IP çka po di une...Moderatoret besoje se i kan keto aftesi ti dijne me mire se ne.

shnet

Styx, 
Mos ia nxirr bishtin, perkthei qata dy tre rreshta qe te marr veshe edhe une ktej  se me kete anglishten dobet jemi ktej ne france ore...
Hajt pra, behu burr i mire kete here.

me detyruat qe edhe une te flas anglisht...
BARAT, po keto i di qysh prej vitesh mirepo atje ne angli eshte nje serbe e cila pretendon qe eshte ilire dhe ua ka mbushur mendjen te gjithve ne univerzitete se serbet jane ilire e neve tani na del gjumi e ajo edhe eshte dekorua....
********************************************

The most outstanding archaeological monuments of this prehistoric period are the MOUND-LIKE TOMBS, that were generally located in the outskirts of the ancient cities....There is no well-defined difference between the aboriginal Thracians and the native Illyrians. All of the Thracian tribes and the Illyrian tribes practiced TATTOOING, which distinguished them from the Celtic tribes that had from time to time dominated them.

Funk & Wagnalls New Encyclopedia defines the boundaries of Thrace in much the same manner, adding that "the THRACIANS were a barbaric, warlike people who established their own kingdom in the 5th century B.C." (Vol. 23, p. 140). Also, the Thracian tribes tattooed themselves, thus being distinguished from the Celtic tribes.

Dr. Jackson, Professor of Celtic Languages at the University of Edinburgh, states in The Problem of the Picts that the Picts arrived in Scotland and England from Trace and Illyria. The Thracians and Illyrians observed and practiced the very same customs that were observed by the Picts of the British Isles (Wainwright, op. cit., p. 132).

----------


## Baptist

> Styx, 
> Mos ia nxirr bishtin, perkthei qata dy tre rreshta qe te marr veshe edhe une ktej  se me kete anglishten dobet jemi ktej ne france ore...
> Hajt pra, behu burr i mire kete here.


Kreks:

Do kisha deshire te isha burre i mire gjithmone. Fatkeqesisht, nuk mund te jem cdo gje per te gjithe.   :buzeqeshje:  

Prozen e kam perkthyer. Poezise kam frike se do i humb vlerat po ta perkthej. Mbase ndonje tjeter mundet? (eshte marre nga kater librat e ralle te Wellsit"

----------


## Baptist

> Besoj se ne Britani gjendet nje pjese e asaj qe s gjendet ne ballkan, pasi eshte si udhetim ne kohe...gjithnje po qe se i kane lene edhe atje ato qe duhen. Ma merr mendja se po te germohet pak ne kete drejtim ishujt britanike do kene se c;te thone


Dyshoj ne vertetesine e kesaj. Roma nuk zgjodhi Britanine rastesisht. Pervec kesaj, ne nje teme tjeter kam permendur qe qe kultura Irlandeze eshte rrafshuar nag Kisha dhe Cromwell. Nuk dola jashte teme dhe te them se ajo Skoceze/Albania Britanike po ashtu. Irlandezet e vjeter ne fakt jane Skocezet e emigruar. Kultura e mbetur eshte handakosur nga dyndjet e Norseve dhe Galeve. Nje histori e revizionuar eksizton edhe atje. Per shkallen e revizionimit nuk mund te flas pasi nuk kam kompetencen e duhur.

----------


## GL_Branch

Po nuk e sollet burimin (linkun) dhe autorin e shkrimit atehere nuk ka lezet fare debati!

----------


## Hyllien

Linkun ta ka sjellur. Nese ti do rreshtin paragrafin vitin e botimit, perpara se te kuptosh mesazhin e jashtzakonshem per kombin shqiptar qe ai postim transmeton atehere ajo eshte tjeter gje, dhe te ben te dyshosh ne qellimet e tua.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Linkun ta ka sjellur. Nese ti do rreshtin paragrafin vitin e botimit, perpara se te kuptosh mesazhin e jashtzakonshem per kombin shqiptar qe ai postim transmeton atehere ajo eshte tjeter gje, dhe te ben te dyshosh ne qellimet e tua.


Une nuk po shoh ndonje link? une thash pergjithesi edhe ne temat tjera per gjithe antaret se shume ka rendesi edhe linkun kur ta jep por me shumti ka rendesi kush eshte autori.

----------

